# Super Mario Cross Stitch



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

This is not about pets but I thought some people on here might be super mario fans. If you are you will recognize this. I made it. When you open it the Star pulls out.


Closed item box


Open item box


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

This is amazing! how long did it take you?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks! Glad you think it's amazing. I keep playing with it now that it is done. 

As for how long it took it's hard to say. I've been working on for the last few days. Basically all my spare time. I got the six squares for the sides done in about 5 days I maybe worked for 4 or 5 hours a day on it, and the star only took about 45 minutes today. Putting the box together and lining it with felt is the hard part. I spent maybe 5 or 6 hours stitching it together on the weekend. This is a very rough estimate I could be off by hours because I really don't keep track. I tend to loose track of time while I'm stitching and I was watching Star Trek the whole time I was stitching this so that adds to the temporal distortion factor.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Understandable  I do the same thing while sewing! I love this though!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's so cute and cool! I've been getting majorly into cross stitch again this year, all of my friends are getting cross stitched bookmarks for Christmas.

This is a set of bookmarks made for a friend based on the Seven Endless from the Sandman comics by Neil Gaiman:









And the Christmas presents so far:








This one's done, but I don't have a picture of the finished product yet. The sun, moon, and stars are all in sparkly thread:








The in-progress one, need to finish the border. It's my favorite so far!









I still have five more to design and six more to sew. I get a bit too carried away with projects. :lol:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Those are really cool Kelsey! I get like that with projects too. I'll be so caught up with an idea that I sew or embroidery or cross stitch or scrapbook non-stop for days then when it's over I don't know what to do with myself (at least until the next project obsession starts.


----------

